# Multiple Drop Tine Buck, Take A Guess On The Score



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

OK 2cooler's we're going to run another contest for this management deer that was harvested last weekend. Be the closest to guess the gross B&C score & win a soft cooler from *Big Country Outdoors*. If nobody guesses the exact score, the 1st closest estimation will win. This one is hard to score, a lot of trash going on but I will say there are 16 score-able points. Good luck, contest ends at 4:00 this afternoon.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

156"


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

147


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Dont know much about scoring deer but I can measure a fish Im gonna guess 120


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

An even 150-1/8...lol...(SITD) shot in the dark....not the deer , the guess....


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

148 3/8


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

149
3/8


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

138 Just a WAG!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

142, but what do I know?


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

143 3/8, Hard to score but adds up with extra tines and odd circum.


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

141


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

137 2/8


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

148 4/8


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

151 6/8" gross score


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

151-4/8


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

155 4/8


----------



## el jefe (Apr 5, 2005)

157 3/8


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

167


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

141 5/8


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

145.6/8's


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

139.5


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

147 3/8


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

162


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

158


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

149 1/8


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

152 3/8s


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

156


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

159 1/4


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I think 134.5


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going with 185.


----------



## tailrope (Sep 30, 2009)

133 & 7/8


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

135


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

140


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

121


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

145 6/8


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

135 6/8


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

152 1/2


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

153 3/8 hard to tell big the palmaes are


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

142.375


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

148 1/8


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

138 4/8


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

139 7/8


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

144 1/8


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

145 1/8 ???


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

150 2/8... about 8-10 more than I thought when I first looked at him.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

146 7/8


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> 144 1/8


You beat me to it! How about 144 4/8


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

146 5/8


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

143 1/8


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

152 4/8


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool looking buck!! 140 7/8


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

149


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

150 on the nose


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

146 7/8"


----------



## BigRed6967 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice deer 
144 1/4


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I would say low 130s at best... man what an ugly buck...


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

153, did not read all the replies though so someone may have guessed that already.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

132 1/8


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

162


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

140 1/2


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Troutfisch said:


> 139 7/8


*Ding, ding, ding!!!* We have us a winner! Congrats Troutfisch, you nailed his score of 139-7/8, a hard buck to score. When I 1st saw this bad boy walk out I thought he was a 200" animal but when I pulled the binoculars up I noticed he scored more down than up. Nevertheless a very cool old deer, just awesome. BTW I did not harvest this buck, a buddy of mine did.

troutfisch PM me your shipping information & I'll UPS your soft cooler out today.



Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

151-3/8"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

154 7/8


nevermind

LOL!!!!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

139 3/8


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

152


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

137 1/8"


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

140 on the dot


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just read the last page... that's ok atleast I know I was close..good kill...


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

gross 151


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats Troutfisch!!...Thanks Boatlift....cool deal.....


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

156 5/8
Ken


----------



## kevingab (Jul 12, 2011)

144 3/8


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

155 and a quarter


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

152.5


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

153 1/2


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

161 1/8


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

153 1/2


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

boatlift said:


> *Ding, ding, ding!!!* We have us a winner! Congrats Troutfisch, you nailed his score of 139-7/8, a hard buck to score. When I 1st saw this bad boy walk out I thought he was a 200" animal but when I pulled the binoculars up I noticed he scored more down than up. Nevertheless a very cool old deer, just awesome. BTW I did not harvest this buck, a buddy of mine did.
> 
> troutfisch PM me your shipping information & I'll UPS your soft cooler out today.
> 
> ...


Thats more than I thought...my first reaction was 120's because of the weak left antler.

Sure is cool though!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

148 5/8


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

165


----------



## C.Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

178 1/2


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Score : 148 5/8*

148 5/8


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ding Ding Ding........................It's over and congrats on the winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

134 6/8


----------



## windrose (Nov 14, 2006)

*Score*

147 3/8


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

The Game Is OVER Guys--Read about the winner ........................or just keep on guessin--kinda fun anyway.


I woulda lost 148 7/8 wild guess


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I would have said......153 2/8"


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

136


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

After careful observation, I would have to say 139 7/8.... not a bit more, not a bit less.




Whew! I hope I got that in before the game was over!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> After careful observation, I would have to say 139 7/8.... not a bit more, not a bit less.
> 
> Whew! I hope I got that in before the game was over!


Hey, that was my guess.


----------



## JARRODJLC (May 4, 2011)

147-4/8


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

143 3/8


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

145


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

127, in case to contest is still going.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Hey, that was my guess.


Sweet! Which half of the cooler do you want when we win???? :biggrin:


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

boatlift said:


> *Ding, ding, ding!!!* We have us a winner! Congrats Troutfisch, you nailed his score of 139-7/8, a hard buck to score. When I 1st saw this bad boy walk out I thought he was a 200" animal but when I pulled the binoculars up I noticed he scored more down than up. Nevertheless a very cool old deer, just awesome. BTW I did not harvest this buck, a buddy of mine did.
> 
> troutfisch PM me your shipping information & I'll UPS your soft cooler out today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael, just received the cooler and will be getting some use out of it very soon! :cheers:

Congrats to your friend on taking that buck, lots of character with that rack and would love to take one like that some day.

Btw, thanks for posting up this contest and supporting 2cool!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

159 5/8"


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Huntnfish said:


> 159 5/8"


.


----------



## Mook (Jul 3, 2011)

144


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats TF!










141 and 1/9th is my new guess.....


----------

